# Dusty Snowflake afghan



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is my Dusty Snowflake afghan minus the border. It is from Red Heart and was so much fun to make. I am undecided if I want to make it a bit bigger or just stop here and do the border which will be white. I thought it would be more difficult than it was, but sure am glad I decided to make it. Hope you like it.


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Any chance you could add a closeup pic?


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! Its so nice.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> It's gorgeous! Any chance you could add a closeup pic?


I added one, do you need closer?


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful, absolutely amazing


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is great! You've done a wonderful job! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fantastic... The blue yarn looks just like a blustery snowstorm at night. Love, love, love the pattern. I would add one more row just to square it off and keep the numbers in each side uneven. I like the "night sky" look so much that I would not add a white border. Whatever you do, it is stunning and I would want it displayed on the back of a couch or on a bed all winter long. Glorgeous.....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i too saw this on red heart, but was too chicken to try. what a great job. love the color and the snowflakes :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Isn't that lovely. well done. I think it looks just perfect as it is.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Isn't that lovely. well done. I think it looks just perfect as it is.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

marcylka said:


> Here is my Dusty Snowflake afghan minus the border. It is from Red Heart and was so much fun to make. I am undecided if I want to make it a bit bigger or just stop here and do the border which will be white. I thought it would be more difficult than it was, but sure am glad I decided to make it. Hope you like it.


I am making that too! I can't figure out how to join the pieces though. :roll: Yours turned out beautiful!!


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

IT looks so good.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

That is so pretty. I would make it bigger so you could cuddle with it as it snows outside.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I love that. If you decide not to make it more full-size, then I would definitely do as Dreamweaver suggested, and square it up with another row to make it 7 across and 7 down.

She had a great point about leaving off the white border. I really think it's gorgeous just as it is, and the white is just the right amount already. However, if you do go ahead with the border, I think it will still be beautiful, so you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

what a beauty


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Wow, just gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> marcylka said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my Dusty Snowflake afghan minus the border. It is from Red Heart and was so much fun to make. I am undecided if I want to make it a bit bigger or just stop here and do the border which will be white. I thought it would be more difficult than it was, but sure am glad I decided to make it. Hope you like it.
> ...


Thank you.....go to redheart.com and look up the video on how to do this afghan....it is easier than it looks.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful and reflective! How did you keep your eyes from going crazy as you put it all together? I love it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow that is a stunner it reminds me of cold frosty nights!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Great colours, I would not add a white border. I think it would detract from the main part. Just my opinion.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have this pattern on my "to do" list! Beautiful beautiful job!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I am partial to Snowflakes and Snowmen..this is beautiful, you did a splendid job!


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

I love it! If I didn't already have so many projects on the go I would love to do this.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

It would look so nice on my blue sofa! Love it!!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is really beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Johann (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome job!! Good work!!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. Off to check out Red Heart patterns!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

so pretty! you do beautiful work!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

What color is the blue. I don't think I have seen it in my area. It's beauitful.. Great job.


----------



## k2p25 (Aug 28, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

I Love It! Very Pretty!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Just beautiful and what a lot of pleasant work, great job.


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

LOVE it! Is this a free Red Heart pattern???


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Have to admit that I'm more of a knit fan, but this afghan is really, really gorgeous. What a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## Junsie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a beautiful job! I did a search for "red heart dusty snowflake afghan pattern" and found you tube videos by Kathleen Sams, episodes 70, 71, 72, and 73 which walk you through the steps in making this. Hope this helps anyone willing to give it a try. The tutorials are clear and easy to follow. And I like your afghan better than the tutorial which puts the border on.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Super! It looks like snow on a starry night. Perfect!


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Me, too: Add more rows and forget the white border. It's already the most gorgeous afghan I've ever seen. You should be very proud. 

Oh, how I wish I could crochet!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just beautiful!! It's worth taking the time to make it larger. thanks for sharing.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I've never seen a crocheted afghan that I like more. If doing a border, I think I'd try to match the darkest blue.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Love, love, love your afghan. My vote is no border as the snowflakes may not pop the way they do now. It's a real cuddler!


----------



## allisonwatkinson (Apr 4, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful! I bought the yarn to make this (in the same colorway) two months ago and am trying so hard to not start before I am finished with my Christmas list. I hope mine turns out as beautiful as yours!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so beautiful, great job.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

BC said:


> Beautiful and reflective! How did you keep your eyes from going crazy as you put it all together? I love it.


Oh there were times when I would be crocheting along, and realize, I was doing it wrong. This is the first afghan that I actually had to cut apart motifs because I goofed :O) But I did get it done and I love it. It is the only blue item in the house for Christmas, but I had to make it, it is so pretty.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

allisonwatkinson said:


> Your afghan is beautiful! I bought the yarn to make this (in the same colorway) two months ago and am trying so hard to not start before I am finished with my Christmas list. I hope mine turns out as beautiful as yours!


It will :O)


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Laura R said:


> Me, too: Add more rows and forget the white border. It's already the most gorgeous afghan I've ever seen. You should be very proud.
> 
> Oh, how I wish I could crochet!


You should try to learn, it really is not hard and is more forgiving on mistakes than knitting. There are a few in this one, but because of the variegated yarn and the construction, you will never find them :O) (i like that)


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> What color is the blue. I don't think I have seen it in my area. It's beauitful.. Great job.


Shaded Dusk, I believe, Red Heart Super Saver


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

CarolJLF said:


> LOVE it! Is this a free Red Heart pattern???


Yes, go to their website and search for Dusty Snowflake afghan, make sure you get the Corrected Pattern.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Interesting that the majority think it is best to leave off the white border......hmmmm....might just do that, but use the blue to even out the odd edges. Still undecided if I want to add more, or just stop and start another afghan(different altogether) for our new camper. It is in browns, black and cream. I'll post it's beginning in a sec.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

And Thank you all for your wonderful compliments!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fantastic... The blue yarn looks just like a blustery snowstorm at night. Love, love, love the pattern. I would add one more row just to square it off and keep the numbers in each side uneven. I like the "night sky" look so much that I would not add a white border. Whatever you do, it is stunning and I would want it displayed on the back of a couch or on a bed all winter long. Glorgeous.....


I agree with Dreamweaver here - why put a border on? It looks perfect right now!


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/dusty-snowflake-throw


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

judygold said:


> Beautiful! Is it knit or crochet? Is there a link to the pattern on line?


It is crochet. www.redheart.com, search for Dusty Snowflake afghan.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wouldn't add a white border. I would just single crochet backwards around the whole afghan -- increasing around the curves. It is absolutely gorgeous. Your colors are perfect. You should be very proud of it. Shirley


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG! It's just beautiful!! I would probably do 3 or 4 more rows, but that's just me. And it's gorgeous as is, but the white border will really set it off! Something to be very proud of, for sure!


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

this is lovely


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

it is so beautiful. I have always wanted to make this one.


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

If you go to the Red Heart site, there are 3 you tube videos to show you how to do it. I don't crochet a lot, but I might try it for a doll blanket for my granddaughter.
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/dusty-snowflake-throw


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

A Simply Beautiful Job.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is simply beautiful! (another for my "Wish to make it" list.)

Anita


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice work! I've made a couple of motifs, but put it away to work on after Christmas.


----------



## LTK (Nov 3, 2011)

It is beautiful. Not sure if I would do a white border tho-I think it looks great like that.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

That is so pretty!! I love it!


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

I love this! Thank you for sharing


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

great work is it done in 1 piece or is that seperate pieces put together? i agree, add more on it.i am making a baby blanket and want to finish it but the pattern says to do about 13 more rows so i layed it down and am working on something else and in a few days i will pick it up and finish it off with the rest orf the rows. its a mind game.lol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its lovely, it has a kind of batik look about it, or faded denim even, really pretty anyway.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is very pretty! My daughter has decorated her bedroom in blue and browns and she loves snow, so I'm thinking about making it for her. I've never made anything that was completely crocheted, but have done edgings and trims,so I think I could figure out how to do it. Good job!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

hats off to you this is beautiful i love the colors you chose!


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Good Morning Marcylka: I saw this pattern and downloaded it but haven't tried to make it yet. I have seen it advertised in craft stores and also on various Knit/Crochet websites. It's absolutely beautiful. I'm also glad you commented on the difficulty of this project. It's an encouragement to others (like me) to go forward and make it. Only you can decide to enlarge it or finish up with the edging now. If it is to be for your home, lay it over you and see if it is long enough for you. If it's to be a look but don't use, then you know what to do. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Your afghan is gorgeous, it would make a lovely bed cover as well. I like the blue edging. Really fab work.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is just gorgeous. Did you have to sew all those snowflakes together like a granny square or do you do it as you go?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Very pretty. I love your pattern.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

judygold said:


> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/dusty-snowflake-throw


http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/pattern-correction-dusty-snowflake-throw
This has the corrections to the pattern.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Kathi11 said:


> That is just gorgeous. Did you have to sew all those snowflakes together like a granny square or do you do it as you go?


You add motifs as you go. I made all of the large motifs to row 5 (42 of them), then started putting the rows together with row 6 and 7. Then you have to attach the small motif as you go as well. I would make 5 at a time, because after row 2, you attach as you go. It has interesting 'holes' around each motif, but it really is cool looking. The videos on Red Heart are helpful, and am so glad they had them. But once you get past the 1st & 2nd row of large motifs and the 1st row of small motifs, you should realize what you are doing and then shouldn't need the pattern after that. I started this one on our trip to GA the beginning of Oct. Didn't work on it all of my spare time, so 2 months all total, but easily could have been done in 1. Enjoy


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful! Does it need a border? I think it looks spectacular as is.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

really, really like it. Good job


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

beautiful and thank you for sharing


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Absolutely glorious... just as it is. I would not add a border. Just mail it to me right away.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Nice for the holidays!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning! Lovely work! :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its gorgeous..is it crochet..?


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I checked with my Hobby Lobby, they're out of the dusty blue...down to Michaels...


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love it!!! It is beautiful!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very beautiful work


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> It's gorgeous! Any chance you could add a closeup pic?


For a close up hold down the ctrl button on your keyboard and turn the scroll wheel in the middle of your mouse. One way makes things bigger and the other makes them smaller.

I learned that here on this site. I love this site.

I also love that pattern and the yarn she chose.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely and wintery. I agree with Dreamweaver that you should consider a blue border to keep the night sky look. Why don't you do part of one side in blue and another in white and see which you like better. Did you use 2 blue shades or a variegated yarn? Another row at the bottom might give you more length to tuck around your legs. My family room is cold and the sofa sits right in front of a large window so I usually wrap up my legs in a blanket when I sit there at night so I need one long enough to stay wrapped.


----------



## mrktona (Jan 29, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful afghan.It is on my to-do list.I really like the blue that you used in it.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful-and your border can add xtra to the length & width to make it larger if you wish--love the colour choice


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Love your Dusty Snowflake afghan. It's one of the Red Heart patterns I've been fascinated in for some time. Not ready to make one yet, but I love the colours in the picture.


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

I love your afghan! It is so gorgeous. You did a good job.


----------



## sam442 (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome job. I love anything blue and white, afghans, quilts, etc. I like this one so much I might have to give it a try!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunning. What a great job you did.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

marcylka said:


> Here is my Dusty Snowflake afghan minus the border. It is from Red Heart and was so much fun to make. I am undecided if I want to make it a bit bigger or just stop here and do the border which will be white. I thought it would be more difficult than it was, but sure am glad I decided to make it. Hope you like it.


Is it crochet?
Johnna


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

That beautiful


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow you did a great job! Glad to see the finished product. I have started mine may be ready for next winter LOL as my other WIPs have taken up my time.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a free leaflet from Red heart .I picked mine up at Hobb Lobby. I mite just make it into a pillow top that way I can use it this year !


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

That is beautiful - just love the effect with the yarn that you have used.


----------



## visitor (Nov 20, 2011)

just great i would love to do this where did you get the pattern can i get it in australia


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

visitor said:


> just great i would love to do this where did you get the pattern can i get it in australia


You can download it from this site.
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/dusty-snowflake-throw

I'm keen to try it too but need to finish some other WIP's first.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would not add a white border. Why gild the lily? Gorgeous as is.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Johnna said:


> marcylka said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my Dusty Snowflake afghan minus the border. It is from Red Heart and was so much fun to make. I am undecided if I want to make it a bit bigger or just stop here and do the border which will be white. I thought it would be more difficult than it was, but sure am glad I decided to make it. Hope you like it.
> ...


Yes it is crochet


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very pretty. I saw this on the Red Heart site...yours came out great!


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

marcylka said:


> rogmankir said:
> 
> 
> > It's gorgeous! Any chance you could add a closeup pic?
> ...


That'll do! Thanks again for showing this beautiful afghan.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very lovely


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

This is just so beautiful! Looks so cozy, and love the colors.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

So lovely as is. I'd be tempted to skip the border.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

And has been on my list for quite awhile. You might motivateme.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, after much deliberation, I finally decided to stop at the size given in the pattern and to add the white border. I am quite please with it. Who knows, maybe one day, I might make it again and make it bigger :O)

Ya'll should try it, it is fun.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I LOVE IT! I'm just afraid I don't have the patience any longer. These days I seem to do better with smaller projects: dishcloths,slippers, hats, etc. But this is BEAUTIFUL! Pat yourself on the back!! Great job.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It really looks good. I thought the dark blue around the edge might look good, but seeing this, I think you chose well. You can just all around be proud of this.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I love it and will make it. Can you please refresh my memorie on the yarn you use . Color wise and hook size. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, my, that is gorgeous, will look stunning when you do the border. xx


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> I love it and will make it. Can you please refresh my memorie on the yarn you use . Color wise and hook size. Thanks a bunch.


I used exactly what was suggested in the pattern from Red Heart's website. I ordered an extra white and an extra of the blue just to be safe; and it turned out that I did indeed need the extra white and not one but two extra of the blue!! I wasn't able to match the dye lot of the blue (two months after having ordered the original yarn), but what I was able to find locally, matched pretty good and you can't even tell the difference.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Totally love the results - the white border outlines the whole thing. Great choice and great job!!!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you going to get it now .


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Ran over to HB man that must be a popular pattern their free sheets were hanging right infront of the yarn I needed. 1 sheet left of the pattern and I left 3 balls of the blue. Now I'm thinking I should have bought it all . 
oh well. 
Have to finish the one I'm working on right now its a christmas presant and has to be done this week to ship. 
I'm on the run down on it now tho . 
and I have the rest of the week off YAHOOOOOO . .
Thanks again . JANNYJO


----------



## amazu3 (Oct 24, 2015)

Where would I find this pattern to make a queen sized snowflake afghan? It is beautiful, my Daughter would love this!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I just posted the pattern in pictures its free so I hope their no problem .


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

you can also go to Red Hearts web site and search dusty snowflake afghan


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Love it! Thank you for sharing.


----------

